# atitool not running please help



## di4medollaz (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all , i am to new to this forum so please bear with me I just bought a new gaming rig wich has a "asus m2n-e mobo,Corsair HX520 CMPSU-520HX 520W ATX PSU, AMD Athlon 64  
X2 64 5200+  ,  Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-5400C4 2GB 2X1GB PC5400 DDR2-667 and last but not least the ATI radeon 3850.

In the 2 days i have had the thing i have had nothing but problems and blue screen crashes wich i cant figure out why 

This setup is not the greatest but it is decent and all brand new! I got home with it and couldnt wait to run 3dmark06 tests, so i booted the thing up and made sure EVERYTHING was on default and started the test, i was expecting a pretty good score as the hd 3850 is a decent card and everything running the card is pretty good.

After it finished my score was a measly 5300 with default every thing at 1028x1024. I am not that knowladgeable about video cards but i new the score was low cause i compared my score to people with the exact setup and they averaged around 8000.

I dont really know how to overclock or if it is even safe for my rig to do so but i opend the ATI catalyst control centre "the latest driver 7.12" and went to ATI overdrive and seen that it was locked and u had to unlock it to proceed.The stock clock is set at "gpu clock 300mhz and memory clock at 829mhz" I unlocked the the little key and the overdrive mode opend up But when they did open the "gpu clock" slider went all the way to 669mhz and that seems REAL HIGH but i ran the custom clock test anyway and the temperature jumped from 45c to 71c wich i dont know but also seems high , and then my PC crashed to a blue screen so i had to restart it  

I then heard of the atitool and heard it was good to test ur overclock so i downloaded it and ran it real quick to see what it looked like and turned my PC  off and then the next day i was going to research it but while uninstalling some stuff i accidently got rid of it.

 So i reinstalled it and started up atitool and alittle icon was in the bottom right corner indicating the program is running BUT i waited for it to do whatever it does to startup and no interface screen was showing up so i waited and after a couple mins nothing, i then tried to go to the icon and double click it to maybe get it to show up but i doesnt i also tried right clicking it to and when i open task manager it doesnt show up in running applictaions but it does in the processes.
Does anyone know why this is happening and how i gan get the interface to show up and also any tips on how to use this program and in gpu MHZ what is considerd high and for my setup how bad is my 5300 3dmark06 score???   thx


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2007)

What version of ATItoll are we speaking of...and to get it to open , just right click and open it. Altho a double click poens mine from the taskbar


----------



## GLD (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a 3850 also. ATi's overdrive goes to 720 core, 950 memory. I would fell safe running at those speeds 24/7, but ONLY with the fan speed increased to at least 60% or more. With Riva Tuner you can set your fan speed. ATi tool is Excellent but I it hasn't been working correctly for me with fan control. It surely can be used to find max clocks and monitor temps. on your 3850. 

I say you have a respectable rig. Probably more so then mine.


----------



## di4medollaz (Dec 27, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> What version of ATItoll are we speaking of...and to get it to open , just right click and open it. Altho a double click poens mine from the taskbar



I am running the newst one and believe me i tried to right click the hell outa it and GLD i wouldnt even atempt 720 core cause my PC crashes also my computer has been crashing even with default settings and was wondering what piece of my rig might be causing the problem of the crashes? I have tried everything i know and even tried hot cpu tester pro and all sorts of tools and everything seems fine.I think it might be the mobo


----------

